# Had a wonderful night ? ? ?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

No fights today, went grocery shopping and bought a roast chicken so no cooking. :smthumbup:

Dad went to bed early so I chilled some wine and waited till she came into the living room, so we could sip wine, look at the Christmas lights and reconnect.....:smthumbup:

Brrrrrrring Brrrrring Its (her) baby sister....The one who brags "were not sexually active anymore" .An hour later I walk down the hall to see what the holdup is....And before I open the door I hear her dogging me out like I was Jack the Ripper.......

So much for wine and Christmas lights.......


Put Roy Orbison on singing "Its over" (real loud) Odly enough they called him "The big O" :lol:

Aint happening here


----------

